
Google Analytics Blog: What’s happening on your site right now? - dpurp
http://analytics.blogspot.com/2011/09/whats-happening-on-your-site-right-now.html
======
ck2
What's interesting is if Google can offer this to webmasters, then somewhere
inside Google they can tell about 90% of how many people are online in the
internet and where they are.

Obviously not an exaggeration, it's just a mapreduce query of all that data
from every service they own.

I don't have a single google service on my sites but I must be a super-tiny
minority.

~~~
Zakuzaa
I don't think more than 10% of all sites have analytics installed.

But if you include other services and products like toolbar and adsense,
Google can surely see a great deal of what's happening on the Internet.

~~~
benologist
If you browse with Ghostery installed it seems like Google Adsense has
_massive_ penetration. Or it might be the sites I browse.

~~~
benologist
Oops I meant Analytics, not Adsense.

------
andrewtbham
I wonder if people at startups like ChartBeat, mix panel, clicky feel like the
market is validated or feel worried. Or just keep focusing on doing a better
job than competitors.

~~~
dangrossman
I've been running W3Counter, a competing web stats service, since before
Google Analytics. Before Google bought Urchin, that kind of web stats
reporting was something businesses paid for. When Google released Analytics
for free, I'm sure more than a few businesses were wiped out. Perception of
the space changed forever and now I can't count on 1% of my users to pay for
web stats, even for things GA doesn't provide.

Real-time dashboards were one of the features people were willing to pay for.
Now Google does that for free as well. There's not much I can do about it. I'm
sure Chartbeat and such will still find customers, but I'm sure many that may
have been convinced to buy will now settle for Google's free option instead.

I don't think MixPanel's worried about it. They're not solving the same
problems as Google Analytics and GA will never be a substitute for that kind
of service.

~~~
cooperadymas
Just do it better than Google does. Or target a specific niche. Not easy, I'm
sure. But it can be done.

Visual Website Optimizer, Optimizely, and UnBounce all run paid A/B testing
sites in spite of Google's presence in the market.

~~~
jcampbell1
The examples provided are not relevant, because chartbeat also saw a hole in
Google's offering, and filled it. That is exactly the same as all the sites
you mentioned. The only difference is Google is now offering real time
analytics.

A counter example would be a service that provided a missing feature for a
google product, that was later filled by google, but managed to survive after
google launched the feature.

------
Lippy
I use quicklytics on my iPhone to view google analytics. I wonder if the new
features will translate to this platform?

------
jeff18
I've been using GoSquared for this and it has been working really well:
<http://www.gosquared.com/> It will be interesting to see how the new Google
Analytics features compare. If they offer a GoSquared style API, that would be
pretty fantastic.

------
llch
It's official -- Chartbeat has Google as its competitor.

------
minouye
Does this mean that all reporting will be real-time? Not having to deal with
the data lag in GA would be fantastic.

~~~
yahelc
No. The real-time reporting is a separate section; this change doesn't mean
anything for the data in the regular reporting sections. The data Real Time
uses is unfiltered and raw, and only limited dimensions are available:
Geographic source, traffic source, pageview name, and maybe one or two more
things. I'm sure it'll be built out over time.

------
joeybaker
The part that sucks:

> Real-Time does not support profile filters.

This makes real-time pretty useless for intermediate+ users of GA.

------
DodgyEggplant
WOW! Now THAT's scalability !!

